# DSG firmware update



## AlexanderC2 (Dec 27, 2020)

I was told by a friend that they have a contact who works as mechanic for Skoda/VW/Audi. And that they can update my DSG firmware.

Since the car is 2015, it most likely never had an update of this sort.

Did anyone update their DSG and if so what are the improvements you can feel/expect?


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

AlexanderC2 said:


> I was told by a friend that they have a contact who works as mechanic for Skoda/VW/Audi. And that they can update my DSG firmware.
> 
> Since the car is 2015, it most likely never had an update of this sort.
> 
> Did anyone update their DSG and if so what are the improvements you can feel/expect?


Doubt you would notice any difference, some things are best left alone...


----------



## AlexanderC2 (Dec 27, 2020)

gAgNiCk said:


> AlexanderC2 said:
> 
> 
> > Doubt you would notice any difference, some things are best left alone...


You are making it sound like the car will break after the update 

I am curious because I have been having some DSG problems (jerking at low speeds -more than usual for even for DSG)

I mean a free update wouldnt hurt right? They make those to fix stuff not to break it (most often at least)


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

AlexanderC2 said:


> gAgNiCk said:
> 
> 
> > AlexanderC2 said:
> ...


I got my DSG updated prior to having Revo Stg 1 installed, the gearbox is now totally awesome


----------



## AlexanderC2 (Dec 27, 2020)

Was that "regular" Audi DSG update or REVO DSG update? 

I can imagine REVO has to be better give that you are paying for it.
I just want to solve the problem of jerky gearbox at low speeds (parallel parking and approaching wall from standstill)


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

maybe a DSG reset can be worth


----------



## AlexanderC2 (Dec 27, 2020)

Kevin, I did DSG reset via OBDeleven (there is a one touch app).
It did not fix the problem. 

Since the car is "old" 2015 early models. I figured, maybe the firmware will help.
They pay those developers a lot of money. Their patches have to be useful for something?


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

AlexanderC2 said:


> Was that "regular" Audi DSG update or REVO DSG update?
> 
> I can imagine REVO has to be better give that you are paying for it.
> I just want to solve the problem of jerky gearbox at low speeds (parallel parking and approaching wall from standstill)


Stock firmware was updated to latest version before Revo patch was applied, I didn't have any low speed jerkiness before or after.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

ah, ok, didn't know (or remember) you had the calibration already.
don't know exactly what the DSG sw revision purpose is, probably something related to emission or noise regulations, or maybe even some better functionality, who knows... 
by the way, which sw version you have currently? and do you also know which is the revision Audi proposed you to install?



AlexanderC2 said:


> Kevin, I did DSG reset via OBDeleven (there is a one touch app).
> It did not fix the problem.
> 
> Since the car is "old" 2015 early models. I figured, maybe the firmware will help.
> They pay those developers a lot of money. Their patches have to be useful for something?


----------



## AlexanderC2 (Dec 27, 2020)

kevin#34 said:


> ah, ok, didn't know (or remember) you had the calibration already.
> don't know exactly what the DSG sw revision purpose is, probably something related to emission or noise regulations, or maybe even some better functionality, who knows...
> by the way, which sw version you have currently? and do you also know which is the revision Audi proposed you to install?
> 
> ...


Yup they added it when I asked them. Since A3 has this but TT doesn't. Even though it is basically the same car.

I can check on my android what dsg version I have and get back to you (given that its 2015 February model. Its most likely the 1st version).

As for what parch they offered, I don't know. But its most likely the newest. (Or at least better than the current one hahahaha)


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

Let's just be clear, these OEM automakers don't spend money just to make your ECM/TCM better. They make software rev's to fix recalls, overwhelming reliability issues, or other government mandates (noise/fuel economy). I think the general consensus here is new software's make things quieter and slower.


----------



## AlexanderC2 (Dec 27, 2020)

macaddict, I agree with you. I dont expect to shave off 0.2 seconds of my 0-60 time with the update. I genuinely want to fix the issue that is plaguing my transmission.

So I am sincerely hoping that the OEM patch fix it. I don't care about the actual improvements (if there are any)


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

I've had mine updated but haven't noticed any difference

Had it done the same time as the MMI and Haldex software


----------



## AlexanderC2 (Dec 27, 2020)

DPG said:


> I've had mine updated but haven't noticed any difference
> 
> Had it done the same time as the MMI and Haldex software


Problem is that Audi does not say what their updates fix or do. I hope its more of a "fix" problem than "we added 7th gear" patch type :lol:

P.s- Wow, HALDEX software? Are you saying that haldex pump has its own firmware too?


----------



## AlexanderC2 (Dec 27, 2020)

kevin#34 said:


> *by the way, which sw version you have currently*? and do you also know which is the revision Audi proposed you to install


I checked this for you.
So
_Transmission_
Hardware version is H53
Software version is 4504 (4596 is available) - according to OBDEleven

Engine
Hardware version is H13

Software version is 0002 (0005 is available)


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

my TTS came from factory with TCU H54 5201 and ECU 004 (updated to 005 without any detectable difference) 
Honestly I am unsure the TCU update will resolve your S-tronic issues, but never say never...


----------



## AlexanderC2 (Dec 27, 2020)

Kevin, your dealership must love you to update your ECU for no immediate reason.
I know VW group doesn't do anything unless forced at gunpoint.

This guy will update "everything" since he has the equipment at home. So I will ask him to update everything he can (engine, transmission, VC, navigation- for some reason in OBDeleven, navigation unit is separate from F5 media and VC module)

UPDATE
Audi dealership did not change my DSG oil back at 60.000km. They LIED!!!
I was driving 26.000km with overdue dsg oil!

So yeah, genuine Audi service workshop either lied or effed up.

BTW transmission oil new is almost completely transparent. Mine was like pudding


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

to be honest, my ECU update to 005 version has not been made by Audi but by Unitronic (before going for their stage 2... 8) )

feel sorry for your missed-DSG oi change  however, better now than never..


----------



## Tavianer (Dec 17, 2020)

AlexanderC2 said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> > ah, ok, didn't know (or remember) you had the calibration already.
> ...


Wait, OBD11 now offers a DSG Reset for the TT? They never did that...or is it only possible on the iOS Version and not Android?


----------



## AlexanderC2 (Dec 27, 2020)

kevin#34 said:


> to be honest, my ECU update to 005 version has not been made by Audi but by Unitronic (before going for their stage 2... 8) )
> 
> feel sorry for your missed-DSG oi change  however, better now than never..


Aha so it wasnt Audi. As I suspected hahaha. Leave proprietors to do the job responsibly instead if OEM lazy &&@$&!

As for the oil change. It was mostly highways so I hope that there is no mechanical damage.

Im going to try and see if the new oil fixed my issues.



Tavianer said:


> Wait, OBD11 now offers a DSG Reset for the TT? They never did that...or is it only possible on the iOS Version and not Android?


Yes, they did not have this for TT. And I asked them via support ticket to add it for TT as well. Saying that A3 and TT are mechanically same (as far as dsg is concerned).

Day latter they added it to TT 
Its on IOS and Android


----------



## Emanuel29 (Oct 28, 2019)

AlexanderC2 said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> > to be honest, my ECU update to 005 version has not been made by Audi but by Unitronic (before going for their stage 2... 8) )
> ...


Have you used the Android app or the iOS one ?
Asking because it doesn't work on my TTS, OBDEleven updated to latest / temp. Fluid over 30, park brake active and it shows "Not available"..


----------



## cyman (Jul 14, 2020)

Emanuel29 said:


> AlexanderC2 said:
> 
> 
> > kevin#34 said:
> ...


ive been trying to do this on mine as well and in the latest obd android app update there is no easy press app for it and all the settings in teh long code option just say not available, i have messaged them tonight so hopefully they will respond as to why it was removed.


----------



## cyman (Jul 14, 2020)

AlexanderC2 said:


> Kevin, your dealership must love you to update your ECU for no immediate reason.
> I know VW group doesn't do anything unless forced at gunpoint.
> 
> This guy will update "everything" since he has the equipment at home. So I will ask him to update everything he can (engine, transmission, VC, navigation- for some reason in OBDeleven, navigation unit is separate from F5 media and VC module)
> ...


apparently my tts dsg oil also was not done at its 41k service either. the dealer said the previous owner must of told them not to but seeing as the car was still in warranty and this would almost certainly of voided it for any dsg related claims i cant see that myself.

im treating it to a new vag filter and some motul dsg oil, its booked in for next week. btw although the car had full audi service history with services and inspections carried out they never once changed the pollen filter, i took it out 2 days ago and it was falling apart and it had a july 2016 date stamped on it and my car was supplied in oct 2016 so it was still the original filter.

best advise i can give any tt owner is get your servicing done at a reputable independent using vag parts for your warranty as main stealers are not to be trusted.


----------



## mmmalmi (Jul 26, 2019)

cyman said:


> Emanuel29 said:
> 
> 
> > Have you used the Android app or the iOS one ?
> ...


I just did it and it worked like it should. Using OBD11 Pro for Android and TTS 2016. One click App can be found on the WORKSHOP section. (Pictures attached)


----------



## cyman (Jul 14, 2020)

I updated my app today and then looked and its not there in workshop.

I'm not connected to the car at present but still logged in and these are the same options I found earlier. App version is 0.33.3 (10351)


----------



## mmmalmi (Jul 26, 2019)

cyman said:


> I updated my app today and then looked and its not there in workshop.
> 
> I'm not connected to the car at present but still logged in and these are the same options I found earlier. App version is 0.33.3 (10351)


Weird. I have the same App version, and the the One click app is there and working.


----------



## cyman (Jul 14, 2020)

mmmalmi said:


> cyman said:
> 
> 
> > I updated my app today and then looked and its not there in workshop.
> ...


Just uninstaled and reinstalled the app and no change. Weird


----------



## Emanuel29 (Oct 28, 2019)

Edit: I have found the issue. If you go to OBD app and go to Supported Vehicles and insert TT(S/RS) from 2013 to 2016 it will show DSG reset, but if your TT is 2017+ you don't have the DSG reset in workshop. Now my problem is that my car is actually 2016 and gets registered automatically as 2017, God knows why...


----------



## cyman (Jul 14, 2020)

Emanuel29 said:


> Edit: I have found the issue. If you go to OBD app and go to Supported Vehicles and insert TT(S/RS) from 2013 to 2016 it will show DSG reset, but if your TT is 2017+ you don't have the DSG reset in workshop. Now my problem is that my car is actually 2016 and gets registered automatically as 2017, God knows why...


Mine us Oct 2016 so a 66 plate but you're right mine is listed as a 2017 as well.


----------



## AlexanderC2 (Dec 27, 2020)

cyman said:


> apparently my tts dsg oil also was not done at its 41k service either. the dealer said the previous owner must of told them not to but seeing as the car was still in warranty and this would almost certainly of voided it for any dsg related claims i cant see that myself.
> 
> im treating it to a new vag filter and some motul dsg oil, its booked in for next week. btw although the car had full audi service history with services and inspections carried out they never once changed the pollen filter, i took it out 2 days ago and it was falling apart and it had a july 2016 date stamped on it and my car was supplied in oct 2016 so it was still the original filter.
> 
> best advise i can give any tt owner is get your servicing done at a reputable independent using vag parts for your warranty as main stealers are not to be trusted.


No comment.

Mine was genuine Audi service.
I guess they know that that oil is impossible to check yourself. There is no dipstick for that.

Polen filter is the one located in the glove box?


----------



## AlexanderC2 (Dec 27, 2020)

*UPDATE*

I just got the newest DSG version updated to my 2015 TT 2.0TFSI Quattro.

The DSG adaptation was also performed. Told me to drive the car how I would normally do for the next 300km while the DSG re-learns my patterns.

So so far I did:
1. NEW DSG OIL & FILTER
2. NEW HALDEX OIL
3. DSG FIRMWARE UPDATE

They told me if I still keep having the problems of unusually jerky DSG at low speeds (more than it is to be expected) than one of the clutches that does 1 3 5 (7 if you have it) gear may be wearing out more quickly. Also driving with old unchanged oil - (thank you for that AUDI) for 26.000 more kilometres that I should probably did not help.

So if I still have problems. I may be facing with a new clutch for the odd gears. 

CHECK YOUR MECHANICS WORK (if possible) PEOPLE! DONT TRUST EVEN THE OFFICIAL SERVICE CENTRES!


----------



## Tavianer (Dec 17, 2020)

And do you notice any improvements?


----------



## AlexanderC2 (Dec 27, 2020)

Tavianer said:


> And do you notice any improvements?


Too early to say. Might be just the _placebo effect_.

I do feel like the shifts are significantly smoother and more confident now.

However, this feeling can be due to two reasons at least:
1. The _new firmware update_. (I had the oldest DSG version available for this car 406 for example. And the newer version was 468. So there should have been some major fixes in that firmware patch)

2. The long and extensive _DSG adaptation_ that followed after the firmware update.
The adaptation was done by a professional with VCDS and lasted +20 min. Then gear/clutch synchronisations another good 20 min. of us driving with each gear manually for 3 min, keeping the RPM 2000-2500.

The mechanic told me that for each clutch we would need 3 passes during the test drive to memorise new synch points. Given how smoothly and uninterupted the diagnostic drive was. We got 11 passes for each clutch. Which by his own admission was "fantastic".

Told me to keep driving how I usually drive for next 300km. So the software can learn my habbits. So I need to behave for the next months or so :lol:


----------

